# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¡¡Eso es desagüar!!...

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Un video del YOUTUBE para que podais ver lo que es una buena aliviada por la vía de urgencia. 
¡Espectácular!
Rio Loire (Francia) Noviembre de 2008

Un saludo
Antonio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wUjqry_w1A

----------


## Xuquer

buuuuuuf, se pasaron de frenada  :EEK!:  :EEK!:    500 litros por segundo más o menos... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

que pasada, salu2  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Padre nuestro que estás en los cielos...

Que cantidad de agua, con lo bien que le vendría ese agua al Segura... Trasvase Loira-Segura ya!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos.
> Un video del YOUTUBE para que podais ver lo que es una buena aliviada por la vía de urgencia. 
> ¡Espectácular!
> Rio Loire (Francia) Noviembre de 2008
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wUjqry_w1A


Hola Antonio, ¡Espectácular! como dices, gracias por el enlace.Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Un auténtico espectáculo.
No se que pensarían los que viven cerca del cauce :Frown:

----------


## Luján

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: Madre del Amor Hermoso!!!! qué pasada!!

----------


## juanlo

.Que barbaridad. Tremendo.

----------


## fjag86

Hay más videos en youtube sobre este embalse esos días (primera semana de noviembre de 2008). En el video que abre este hilo se ve la catidad de porquería, ramas, etc que hay en el embalse tocando la presa. En éste se ve que hasta una barca de pesca se cuela por el aliviadero. 
     En las épocas en las que hay lluvias muy fuertes y aparecen estas cosas que pueden dañar la estructura deberían poner en los embalses una red o algún sistema similar para evitar que lleguen a la presa. Si un tronco grande o una embarcación golpea mal en las compuertas o al bajar por el aliviadero puede dañar un elemento de las compuertas que les impida subir o bajar. O hacer una pequeña brecha en el hormigón de la rampa del aliviadero que sumado a toda la fuerza del agua bajando durante días cause un problema mayor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy0mk...eature=related

----------


## Xuquer

> Hay más videos en youtube sobre este embalse esos días (primera semana de noviembre de 2008). En el video que abre este hilo se ve la catidad de porquería, ramas, etc que hay en el embalse tocando la presa. En éste se ve que hasta una barca de pesca se cuela por el aliviadero. 
>      En las épocas en las que hay lluvias muy fuertes y aparecen estas cosas que pueden dañar la estructura deberían poner en los embalses una red o algún sistema similar para evitar que lleguen a la presa. Si un tronco grande o una embarcación golpea mal en las compuertas o al bajar por el aliviadero puede dañar un elemento de las compuertas que les impida subir o bajar. O hacer una pequeña brecha en el hormigón de la rampa del aliviadero que sumado a toda la fuerza del agua bajando durante días cause un problema mayor.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy0mk...eature=related



hola Fjag, sobre el problema que comentas de daños estructurales en la presa debido a choques fortuitos de materiales flotantes me imagino que son "detalles" que se habrán tenido en cuenta.
Pienso que una red podria ser fácilmente arrancada por una fuerte avenida ya que son cientos de troncos que podrían formar una barrera...es complicado, tal vez prefieran dejar los aliviaderos libres con esos "pequeños" inconvenientes y asegurarse que no se va a formar ningún tapón.
Pero es cierto lo que apuntas, pueden haber daños. 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## lenos

No está mal para hacer un poco de rafting... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## suer

Hace un puñado de años, creo que en el 94 visité la zona del Viena y del Loira, en Chatellerault vi fotos de la crecida del rio en un restaurante afectado. Impresionante. Eso sí, el puente de Henri IV ni se habia inmutado.

----------


## manuelra

Cuando he visto el vídeo me he quedado alucinado, gracias por el aporte, saludos desde Ourense.

----------


## REEGE

QUE GOZADA.....EL AGUA!!!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Donan

La virgen que chorracooo...

----------


## ben-amar

> No está mal para hacer un poco de rafting...


¿Me permites que observe como lo haces? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

eso si es desaguar madre mia  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto también es desaguar... :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxwV7...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUxhF...eature=related

Alguien se anima a hacer piragüismo de aguas bravas ahí abajo???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Esto también es desaguar...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxwV7...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUxhF...eature=related
> 
> Alguien se anima a hacer piragüismo de aguas bravas ahí abajo??? 
> 
> Un saludo.


Efectivamente, eso tambien es desaguar :EEK!: . Parece que que tenian prisa por soltar agua, ¿habian cogido mas de la cuenta? :Embarrassment: 
¡Descartame en el descenso! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------

